# Which area to rent, newbie?



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Hi,

We'll be re-locating to Dubai through my work ina few weeks. I'm after some general info on renting apartments and which areas are best for us?

We don't really want to go above 120000 per annum.

We're both mid 30's, my wife is 5 months pregnant and we were thinking about Jumeirah Beach, Dubai Marina area mainly because there will be lot's for her to do without having to travel far, as she won't have a car. She won't get bored while I'm working and will be able to meet and make friends fairly easily as there is alot going on.

We were also discussing somewhere a bit further out, where you could get more for your money. The worry is that, she would have to travel further to the malls, restaurants, shops, beach etc and would feel more isolated.

Any advice as to best areas for us, or any other alternatives that would be lively and interesting within our budget?

Thanks again,


----------



## nzdiaspora (Apr 19, 2010)

you won't get much in Jumeirah for 120k but you would get a nice apartment in the marina for 120k. I suggest you look at the greens, there are local shops and parks and is more family friendly than the marina. Taxis are inexpensive to use so


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

Dubai Marina/JBR might be good for you...near to shops, THE WALK is there for your wife to stroll as she needs that..has nice view, supermarkets are there...pretty things that you need can be found in that area...

1 bedroom = 60k-100k
2 bedroom = 80k-120k


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

nzdiaspora said:


> you won't get much in Jumeirah for 120k


You will, you'll just need lots and lots of patience while you get shown endless dumps you wouldn't keep cattle in. Put in the hours though and you'll get there.


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

nzdiaspora said:


> you won't get much in Jumeirah for 120k but you would get a nice apartment in the marina for 120k. I suggest you look at the greens, there are local shops and parks and is more family friendly than the marina. Taxis are inexpensive to use so


Thanks for the reply. Forgive my ignornace, is the greens in Dubai marina or is this a separate area?

Cheers,


----------



## eire11 (May 21, 2011)

The greens is an area of low rise apartments beside Emirates golf course, perfect for your wife as its one of the few areas that has a shopping centre and community centre with cafes etc that you can walk to. Its beside Sheikh Zayed Road and not far from Marina. Have a look on propertyportal and also dubizzle website for Dubai


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

eire11 said:


> The greens is an area of low rise apartments beside Emirates golf course, perfect for your wife as its one of the few areas that has a shopping centre and community centre with cafes etc that you can walk to. Its beside Sheikh Zayed Road and not far from Marina. Have a look on propertyportal and also dubizzle website for Dubai


Ok cheers.


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Are there any other areas that I should be considering?

The wife likes the idea of being by the sea and a sea view etc, but are there any other areas, slightly less central that will give us more for the money, but still give her plenty to do during the days, without a car. Maybe we could then look at 2/3 bedroom villas.

Thanks again for everyones help, got so much to organise, any help much appreciated


----------



## shaia (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi, I have with me some rental guide with map and prices of course…but I don’t know how to send it to you hmmmm


----------



## eire11 (May 21, 2011)

JTT said:


> Are there any other areas that I should be considering?
> 
> The wife likes the idea of being by the sea and a sea view etc, but are there any other areas, slightly less central that will give us more for the money, but still give her plenty to do during the days, without a car. Maybe we could then look at 2/3 bedroom villas.
> 
> Thanks again for everyones help, got so much to organise, any help much appreciated



seems you want to live in an area that has plenty to do during the day, without a car - this isn't possible really in Dubai - Marina has more high end shops and cafes etc so more to do straight away but being in a high rise buildings can feel isolating .it depends how much your wife likes to shop and what your budget is !!in the greens theres cafes supermarkets normal daily things to walk to and if you go into a villa again unlikely shops will be in walking distance and can feel isolating...::juggle: hope this helps ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Get a cheaper place and get here a second car with the saved money to not be stuck would be my suggestion.


----------



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

which area has the best feeling of community?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

British/western expat community or international community?


----------



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

british /western


----------



## mgr1966 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Where to Live???*

Hi

Can anyone give me any help on looking for a property to rent or a good agents tel number, have tried a few but not much coming back to us?

We visited last month and are coming back next week to look at areas again. We did look at Mirdiff (aircraft noise? ) Arabian Ranches - we loved but 3 beds were showing as around 120,000 aed which is out of our budget at the moment.....

My husband will be working at the airport and the children have provisional places at the Regent international school.

We having been looking on the internet and Jumeirah Village Circle area seems ok, we know that there is still alot of building work going on - does anyone on here live here that can give me the pros and cons?

Our budget is around 90,000 and will need a 3 bed, if anyone has a villa/townhouse to rent it would be great to know as we can view when over on the 24th June or can suggest an alternative area please let me know

Any help would be appreciated.
TIA
Dawn


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

What about Jumeirah village and Jumeirah village circle?

Seen some nice fairly reasonable villas in this area.


----------

